# Crazy bike cataraft thingy



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Check this out:











Frankly, I'm not sure what to think about it. Yours for the low, low price of 7K!!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks - I needed those good laughs.

One from seeing the photo, the other from the price!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I worked for a company in Portland back in the mid 90's that made a version of that. They had both inflatable and roto molded pontoons, but you sat more like in a recombant. It was super interesting, I think they were called sea-cycles. They weren't really marketed for the general public but were typically sold to resorts as rentals, seemingly a bunch in Florida and the Carribean. I never got to go on a service call. They were spendy but no where near $7k, maybe closer to $2K?

I'm pretty sure the last thing I'd want to do is sit way up on a tiny saddle in my boat. Looks like something for the masochist.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

It needs wheels so can ride it right out of water and continue your journey.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

That would take care of the shuttle, but damn, could you even imagine one of those cruisin' down River Road?!?! It's like the equivalent of those damn road bikers riding 4 abreast. Fuckers. 

On that note, I think it needs a horn. For 7K, they could certainly throw in a horn. One of those silly little squeeze horns!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

soggy_tortillas said:


> That would take care of the shuttle, but damn, could you even imagine one of those cruisin' down River Road?!?! It's like the equivalent of those damn road bikers riding 4 abreast. Fuckers.
> 
> On that note, I think it needs a horn. For 7K, they could certainly throw in a horn. One of those silly little squeeze horns!


OH GOD! Lets make sure those ever show up around here, I already have to dodge snow bikes on the mountain.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Hobie took it step further!


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

All kidding aside, those Hobie pedal kayaks move fast!

I have no idea why you would want one of these things for 7K though.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

I wonder if Dave Scadden will be coming out with one of these with a class 5 whitewater rating?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Probly' the next thing i'll be seein on the upper c.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

mattman said:


> Probly' the next thing i'll be seein on the upper c.


You know, without oars, it might actually fit thru that one tight spot I always have problems with on the Upper, Upper C. Although it might be too top heavy for Tunnel Falls. But it would sure make the flat row if from the Blue much easier.


----------

